# Cat breed



## mattoyol (6 mo ago)

Hi, I know I recall to some articles that stated it's hard to recognize the cat breed but I eager to know so badly since he is so friendly and always followed me around especially when get in the car or my house. By the way, his name is Romy, occassionally called Kohok which means phlegm in my native language due to its muddy-like colour. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No specific cat breed. The best way to know for sure you have a purebred is when you get papers with it.


----------



## fhj (6 mo ago)

Perhaps try a dna test?


----------



## Christine Daae (6 mo ago)

I think they're domestic shorthair cats. Probably of mixed breeds. They're really cute, though. The DNA test is your best bet.


----------

